# Is it possible... ?



## Mr Haematocrit (3 Apr 2012)

I must admit I know nothing really about cyclocross other than it looks interesting and fun, as such im interested in having a go at it. The frames look very similar to road bikes, are they the same or are there noticeable differences which I am not aware of.
Is it possible convert a road bike to a cyclocross bike, could I convert a dogma as I do not really want to buy a purpose made bike until I am certain its something I want to continue to do.


----------



## Hacienda71 (3 Apr 2012)

The frames tend to be stronger with cantilever brakes or discs mounts on the latest offerings. The frame also offers clearance for wider tyres with off road tread.
I would be most suprised if a Dogma frame would convert and it would be an expensive frame to break!


----------



## jdtate101 (3 Apr 2012)

V for Vengedetta said:


> I must admit I know nothing really about cyclocross other than it looks interesting and fun, as such im interested in having a go at it. The frames look very similar to road bikes, are they the same or are there noticeable differences which I am not aware of.
> Is it possible convert a road bike to a cyclocross bike, could I convert a dogma as I do not really want to buy a purpose made bike until I am certain its something I want to continue to do.


 
That would impossible to do. The ONDA forks do not have the clearance for larger than 25c tyres. Plus would you really want to take a frame that expensive into a muddy/rocky field and chance ruining it? Decent CX bike can be had for not much money, if you don't mind the basic side without bells and whistles. I got my CAADX6 for £700 all in. It's only Tiagra and has canti's not discs, but it's a solid machine. See what you can find secondhand and keep that Dogma safe.


----------



## VamP (5 Apr 2012)

As above. Get a second hand cheapie, or use a mountain bike if you've got one. You need the clearance for knobbly tyres, and especially for mud. Nothing worse than grinding to a halt due mud build up 

MTBs are allowed in league races.


----------



## 2old2care (26 Apr 2012)

For my first race I used an old winter frame with 30mm tyres, I already had 13-25 gears on the back so I just bought a 46 tooth chainring and away to go! didn't even need to alter the chain length.


----------



## VamP (27 Apr 2012)

V for Vengedetta said:


> I must admit I know nothing really about cyclocross other than it looks interesting and fun, as such im interested in having a go at it. The frames look very similar to road bikes, are they the same or are there noticeable differences which I am not aware of.
> Is it possible convert a road bike to a cyclocross bike, could I convert a dogma as I do not really want to buy a purpose made bike until I am certain its something I want to continue to do.


 
I just came across this.


It is an amazing bargain if you're the right size, and if I didn't have two cross bikes already I would be all over this. Bit of a legend, being English Cross Champion's ex-bike as well.

It's a full on top notch race machine, but I expect that if you don't get on with CX, you'll be able to sell on again, maybe even make a profit if you break it up.

Just the wheelset should fetch £400 easily.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (27 Apr 2012)

Really cool bike VamP and just the kind of thing I'm looking for, unfortunately the only way I would ever get near 6ft if the bike came with a ladder  I'm just about making mid 5ft on tippy toes.
Appreciate you remembering this thread through.


----------

